# Votex Body Kit Installation Thread



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Since there is a crop of new Votex kit owners, I'm hoping we can get input from those who have installed this in the past, as well as updates/hints as people install the new kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Additionally, feel free to post recommended installers for your local area!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Since there is a crop of new Votex kit owners, I'm hoping we can get input from those who have installed this in the past, as well as updates/hints as people install the new kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Additionally, feel free to post recommended installers for your local area!
DO NOT USE EPOXY!!!


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Duct tape > ALL


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Wood screws FTW!!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (terje_77)*

you need to use Snew


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*

bubble gum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (skotti)*

this is a relevant thread so keep it on topic if you have nothing to add, don't post or your stupid comments will be edited..


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (irishpride)*

stupid comment #1








People come here for information & *entertainment*...


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (irishpride)*

i say contact a good bodyshop we did one car and the glue started to come off in the heat .and get there input.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i might keep the votex rear.. see how it looks with s3 front and side


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_stupid comment #1








People come here for information & *entertainment*...









seems lately its more of a chat room used for entertainment then information.
Back to OP:
isnt it just screws and double sided-tape?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_

isnt it just screws and double sided-tape?

I think that's what it comes with, but there have been reports that the tape is not strong enough.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
I think that's what it comes with, but there have been reports that the tape is not strong enough.

Exactly. I sent an IM to RyanA3 (I wonder if he is RyanVolvoC30 now







), as I believe he had the kit installed and did something different or in addition to the screws and tape (heard other comments about pieces falling off with just the screws/tape).
Anyone suggest a bodyshop in NoVA?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
I think that's what it comes with, but there have been reports that the tape is not strong enough.
the side skirts come with just screws, on both my car the shop used the adhesive used to adhere the body skin onto the door frames, it needs to be strong and flexible, particurly the cars with open sky that aren't as rigid, once mine were painted and on , the never moved


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (angryrican66)*

Frank, What bodyshop did you use to do the painting and install for your skirts? (I'm assuming you did this while you were still in the Bay Area.)


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (terje_77)*

The shop Sonnen uses for Audi repairs, Barsotti's I'm pretty sure in San Rafael


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_The shop Sonnen uses for Audi repairs, Barsotti's I'm pretty sure in San Rafael























Thanks Frank. These are the guys who also installed your roof racks right?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

terjee wanna wait till i get my s3 skirts to do painting?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_terjee wanna wait till i get my s3 skirts to do painting?

Yeah. Thinking of repainting my hood and front bumper too. (It's all ****ed up with rock chips and stuff.)


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Yeah. Thinking of repainting my hood and front bumper too. (It's all ****ed up with rock chips and stuff.)


u gonna get it done at that place angryrican recommendeD??


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
u gonna get it done at that place angryrican recommendeD??


dunno yet. Gotta call around first. Call your shop for me and get me a quote. KTHXBYE


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i'll call. but it wont be cheap. my bumpers were 360 each


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_i'll call. but it wont be cheap. my bumpers were 360 each

I guess I'm emotionally prepared for the fact that it won't be cheap.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by * tpsolid* »_
i'll call. but it wont be cheap. my bumpers were 360 each.


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
I guess I'm emotionally prepared for the fact that it won't be cheap.

i'm with you guys. lets try to get a deal?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_
i'm with you guys. lets try to get a deal?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Well, I just got in touch with my cousin, who has a spray booth at his house, and he told me that I'm welcome to bring the stuff over there for painting. 
-I've not painted anything for a LONG time, so we'll have to see how rusty my paint chops are... I'll take some photos as I go, to see how stuff turns out.
THis stuff is already primered, and just needs the topcoat(s), -right?
Keith


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Well, I just got in touch with my cousin


WOwzer


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*

Welp... now I just have to get back in touch with reality!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Keef


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Welp... now I just have to get back in touch with reality!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Keef

Reality. pfffft!!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

anyone get a tracking number today???


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i got it but it aint in system yet


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_i got it but it aint in system yet


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_i got it but it aint in system yet

I got mine and it's in the system. Delivery date is projected to be 12/1


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kayaker10)*

That's my date too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Since there is a crop of new Votex kit owners, I'm hoping we can get input from those who have installed this in the past, as well as updates/hints as people install the new kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Additionally, feel free to post recommended installers for your local area!

We have done a number of VW Votex kits, and instead of double sided tape we use Wurth Urethane Seam Sealer and it works very well.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread ([email protected])*

Okay... Looks like I'll be painting it myself, which will almost certainly be a source of amusement, because I haven't painted ANYTHING since 1992!
Any particular recommendations on what type of paint I should buy?
Keith


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i painted my lower valence myself








i use paint cans lol


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Lol indeed!
When I was last painting, it was all 'two-pack' or 'cellulose'... -I usually went for two-pack, with a seperate clearcoat afterwards.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have done a number of VW Votex kits, and instead of double sided tape we use Wurth Urethane Seam Sealer and it works very well.

VaBeach is a bit too far for me...unless you can turn my paint/install around in less than 48 hours...preferably over a weekend








Thanks for the input- I'll make sure my install uses that sealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have done a number of VW Votex kits, and instead of double sided tape we use Wurth Urethane Seam Sealer and it works very well.

that is exactly right


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Last time I painted anything, which was the spoiler for my Scirocco Sidewinder, I got paint matched from auto paint shop, then used one of those aerosol spayer in which I diluted the paint and filled the lower chamber with it, then sprayed it on.


----------



## blkstr360 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread ([email protected])*

So since you three (Keith, [email protected], and [email protected]) have experience can you provide details on installation or painting? Obviously we will have instructions on installation but I think someone with experience can give us details. Using Google I came up with this on e-how
*Painting - *
Paint Codes - http://www.cardata.com/spoiler...s.htm 
Buying paint - http://www.paintscratch.com/search.html 
Sand the entire kit with 2,000-grit sandpaper .Clean the body kit again with the wax and grease remover to remove surface debris. Spray paint on the entire body kit, being careful to spray evenly. Avoid runs in the paint by spraying with slow, even strokes. Allow the paint to dry and then apply the clear coat.
*Installation -*
As far as installation the4ringer mentioned the kit comes with just screws and double sided-tape so we most likely need to add *Wurth Urethane Seam Sealer*. I searched Google for this also and a lot of choices came up at 
http://wurthindustry.thomasnet...alers
so I’m not sure which one to grab. Also how do we apply the seam sealer to the kit because I don’t want it to look sloppy? I have an idea but again its better to ask than to just wing it and hope it comes out ok. 


_Modified by blkstr360 at 11:04 AM 11/26/2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (blkstr360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkstr360* »_So since you three (Keith, [email protected], and [email protected]) have experience can you provide details on installation or painting? Obviously we will have instructions on installation but I think someone with experience can give us details. Using Google I came up with this on e-how
*Painting - *
Paint Codes - http://www.cardata.com/spoiler...s.htm 
Buying paint - http://www.paintscratch.com/search.html 
Sand the entire kit with 2,000-grit sandpaper .Clean the body kit again with the wax and grease remover to remove surface debris. Spray paint on the entire body kit, being careful to spray evenly. Avoid runs in the paint by spraying with slow, even strokes. Allow the paint to dry and then apply the clear coat.
*Installation -*
As far as installation the4ringer mentioned the kit comes with just screws and double sided-tape so we most likely need to add *Wurth Urethane Seam Sealer*. I searched Google for this also and a lot of choices came up at 
http://wurthindustry.thomasnet...alers
so I’m not sure which one to grab. Also how do we apply the seam sealer to the kit because I don’t want it to look sloppy? I have an idea but again its better to ask than to just wing it and hope it comes out ok. 

_Modified by blkstr360 at 11:04 AM 11/26/2008_

I like to add that first layer be a mist layer just barely enough to cover the primer.
Wait 10-15 min then go back put 1 thin layer over it.
wait another 10 min then apply another mild layer on.
wait 1 day then apply thick layer enought to have no runs.
then wait 1 day apply another wet layer
wait 1 more day
clear coat think wait 10 min then clearcoat mild layer
wait 1 day clearcoat 1 medium layer then wait 20 min put a thick layer on it
wait 10 days for paint to cure then you can wetsand with 3000 then up to 4000 then polish it to a shine.
these are steps on how i paint my model cars. 
if you have a oven it would be even faster or even a spray gun. you need to do this because the cans have the chemicals in them that need to diffuse out of the paint. if they do not your clearcoat will bubble or get fuzzy after a while.

i hope this helps.


----------



## blkstr360 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (tpsolid)*

Anyone on the Wurth Urethane Seam Sealer?









_Quote, originally posted by *myself* »_
Installation -
As far as installation the4ringer mentioned the kit comes with just screws and double sided-tape so we most likely need to add Wurth Urethane Seam Sealer. I searched Google for this also and a lot of choices came up at 
http://wurthindustry.thomasnet...alers
so I’m not sure which one to grab. Also how do we apply the seam sealer to the kit because I don’t want it to look sloppy? I have an idea but again its better to ask than to just wing it and hope it comes out ok.


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

Have the Votex lip. was installed / failed with tape twice, kept coming loose in the middle. Finnally re-done with Urethane and sturdy since.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (kevin911)*

Dropped all the kit off at the paint booth yesterday... gonna pick up the paint either today or tomorrow, then I aim to paint this week sometime, schedule permitting. Maybe over a couple of days.
In return for my cuz letting me play in his paint booth, I basically offered to detail the engine bay on a nice 1970 383ci 'Cuda for him.

(click for full-size pic)








Keith


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (skotti)*

My kit should be arriving today. Quick question, does the front lip replace the oem lip, or is it applied on top of it? My current stock lip is pretty beat up and was hoping I did not have to get it repaired before installing the vortex lip.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_My kit should be arriving today. Quick question, does the front lip replace the oem lip, or is it applied on top of it? My current stock lip is pretty beat up and was hoping I did not have to get it repaired before installing the vortex lip. 

pics?
u have a standard bumper?
it is addon.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (tpsolid)*

_Modified by kayaker10 at 4:20 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (tpsolid)*

sorry for the multiple pic posts. First time trying to download multiple shots. Deleted this post and the one above. 


_Modified by kayaker10 at 4:22 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (tpsolid)*

_Modified by kayaker10 at 4:24 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (tpsolid)*

Here are some photos of the kit that arrived today.




































































































_Modified by kayaker10 at 4:31 PM 12-1-2008_


_Modified by kayaker10 at 4:33 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_skotti, you can also try Suburban Auto Body in Herndon: 765 Center Street, Herndon VA 20170. 703-437-7755. Ask to speak to Bubba. You can mention that Johnny, or krazyboi, from Absolutely Driven recommended you to him. You can also join the site if you like: http://www.absolutelydriven.com. Let him know the adhesive suggested and if he can use that for installing...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks, KB! Will give him a call.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

what happened to the other pics?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_skotti, you can also try Suburban Auto Body in Herndon: 765 Center Street, Herndon VA 20170. 703-437-7755. Ask to speak to Bubba. You can mention that Johnny, or krazyboi, from Absolutely Driven recommended you to him. You can also join the site if you like: http://www.absolutelydriven.com. Let him know the adhesive suggested and if he can use that for installing...


damn KB. How many forums are you on?


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

If you need more detailed pics, just send a request of what you want.
For any interested in the bike in the background, it's a Triumph 900 Thunderbird. The last year they made it due to the engine being too big for the frame









_Modified by kayaker10 at 6:29 PM 12-1-2008_
Another shot of the bike












_Modified by kayaker10 at 6:31 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

Our A3 is going into the bodyshop tomorrow for the whole kit, still on the fence with the grill, Oetty or black out?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our A3 is going into the bodyshop tomorrow for the whole kit, still on the fence with the grill, Oetty or black out?

Tough call. Would you do the Oetty with the AUDI rings?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our A3 is going into the bodyshop tomorrow for the whole kit, still on the fence with the grill, Oetty or black out?

Hey- can you post which specific Wurth urethane sealer you use for the Votex install at your shop?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
Hey- can you post which specific Wurth urethane sealer you use for the Votex install at your shop?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
x2 please


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

what bout FLEX-AGENT?
I wouldn't have thought that it's needed, since these parts aren't designed to bend or 'spring' like Urethane, or Polyethylene terephthalate (the sorts of plastic which bumpers are made from, which 'spring' back, like 2-liter soda bottles etc.)
I'm ordering Base coat, Reducer,Clear coat, hardener, prepsol, and -if necessary- Flex agent.

_Quote »_









Nice!
...and actually quite apropos, since my cousin has a triumph in his garage, right next to where MY votexkit is currently sitting...








-The graphic 'stripe' is matched to his Challenger SRT (in the background) which he got a custom stripe made for.
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 11:17 AM 12/2/2008_


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

Hopefully the link will work and you may have already seen it. Pics from Ryan over on the Audiworld A3 forum of his vortex kit installed. Looks really good. Not sure of the air spoiler match up at the c pillar though. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/40828.phtml


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_Hopefully the link will work and you may have already seen it. Pics from Ryan over on the Audiworld A3 forum of his vortex kit installed. Looks really good. Not sure of the air spoiler match up at the c pillar though. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/40828.phtml

Looks like the side skirt sticks outward more than downward (which is what we want). Wouldn't stepping onto the door sill by the arch part of a boot sole or stepping on the sill at an angle cause one to press onto the side skirts and eventually dislodging it loose from the car?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Looks like the side skirt sticks outward more than downward (which is what we want). Wouldn't stepping onto the door sill by the arch part of a boot sole or stepping on the sill at an angle cause one to press onto the side skirts and eventually dislodging it loose from the car?

No (short answer)


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
No (short answer)








Or the skirts sticking out enough that somebody will actually intentionally step on them (to reach higher up or for something in the middle of the roof) thinking it is actually part of the car instead of some stick-on.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Looks like the side skirt sticks outward more than downward (which is what we want). Wouldn't stepping onto the door sill by the arch part of a boot sole or stepping on the sill at an angle cause one to press onto the side skirts and eventually dislodging it loose from the car?
Dude, I have had thses on two cars over almost 3 years and have yet to even closely see this happen, i think you are thinking about it too much


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Yep. -It "extends" the sill, -but not past vertical, which it would have to do in order for the situation you're describing to happen.
Keith


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

Nobody any input on whether we need flex agent or not?
Keith


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Dude, I have had thses on two cars over almost 3 years and have yet to even closely see this happen, i think you are thinking about it too much








Yeah, didn't notice it sticking out in any way on your car, but from all the pix out there (especially with the door open), it looks like it could be used as a step. Not concerned about what I would do, but some crazy passenger might just be stomping or banging their shoes on it real hard to get that dog poo off their shoes before getting into the car.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Nobody any input on whether we need flex agent or not?
Keith
YES, it was used on my 2 cars


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Nobody any input on whether we need flex agent or not?
Keith

Had an installer at a local shop tell me he used windshield putty/sealant on his kit. Another shop agreed with the Wurth sealant.
For LWNY- he said that you could stand on it and it won't come off!
(He volunteered that detail- I didn't ask him







)


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
For LWNY- he said that you could stand on it and it won't come off!
(He volunteered that detail- I didn't ask him







)
LOL, we should be worrying about the skirts cracking, not some crazy glue splitting apart.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Out of curiousity, why doesn't anyone use the VW/Audi sealant kit? 
It comes with two tubes of urethane glue. 
The instructions for the sideskirts specify using that kit. 
Dave


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*

My kit did not come with the Audi sealant you speak of...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_My kit did not come with the Audi sealant you speak of...

But it did come with a red flyer that mentions the audi sealant . . . 
I looked it up . . . only $18 for the kit.
Dave


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*

Dave, remind me- did you install this kit? If so, still have it- and how has it fared?
Good to see your expertise lurking around the Forum, BTW...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Dave, remind me- did you install this kit? If so, still have it- and how has it fared?
Good to see your expertise lurking around the Forum, BTW...









Didn't install this kit . . .. just have it in my garage waiting to be installed








Only doing sideskirts though. I guess anyone who wants to buy the front and rear lip can PM me.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Out of curiousity, why doesn't anyone use the VW/Audi sealant kit? 
It comes with two tubes of urethane glue. 
The instructions for the sideskirts specify using that kit. 
Dave

Quite honestly, we ordered the sealant early on (MKIV) to do the installs and we ran into a problem with the sealant having a "use before" date and the sealant had hardened and was unuseable. So we looked for an alternative and found the Urethane Seam sealer and it works very well. It does not set up immediatley, so you have a couple of minutes to clean up the excess that is squeezed out. Also, it is available in black or white, whick on a MKV are the two most popular colors it seems.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
damn KB. How many forums are you on? 

idk, maybe 8-10?







i joined one over across the ocean too. i'm the only stateside A3 there


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
idk, maybe 8-10?







i joined one over across the ocean too. i'm the only stateside A3 there









Hence the name...krazyboi


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i got the damn kit and they stacked everything in 1 goddamn box. how am i suppose to ship these things now. ****


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Quite honestly, we ordered the sealant early on (MKIV) to do the installs and we ran into a problem with the sealant having a "use before" date and the sealant had hardened and was unuseable. So we looked for an alternative and found the Urethane Seam sealer and it works very well. It does not set up immediatley, so you have a couple of minutes to clean up the excess that is squeezed out. Also, it is available in black or white, whick on a MKV are the two most popular colors it seems.

That's good to know . . . I assume that the OEM sealant works just fine though if it is before the use date?
Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Btw, is this the wurth seam sealer you're referring to?
http://wurthindustry.thomasnet...=1003
Dave


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (crew219)*


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

...So I noticed that the instructions tend to have your eyes leaping from point to point, because of all the language options... -I tried condensing the English-only version above. just for the front skirt as a try-out...
If it's not helpful let me know and I won't do the rest. -If it DOES help anyone as a printable version with all the other languages skipped, I can do the rest.
Keith


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

What does "mechanical load" mean? Sounds like robot porn.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (terje_77)*

...I'm more confused by the last line:








"...Do not wash for 48 hours..."
...Is it okay of I take a shower? -or bathe?

.

.

..'cos otherwise, y'know... it might get a little "funky" up in hyarrr.

Keith


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (VWAddict)*

lol


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

I'll be stopping by my body shop on Friday morning and asking about the best way to apply this kit. He specializes in some pretty sweet old chargers.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_I'll be stopping by my body shop on Friday morning and asking about the best way to apply this kit. He specializes in some pretty sweet old chargers. 

So what did you find out?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (skotti)*

update: Mine is painted now... -just got to get it installed, and for that all I need is a decision on WHICH adhesive to use.
-Pics coming up!
Keith


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
So what did you find out?

I never made it to my body shop. The day before I was to visit, I gave in and purchased the AWE K04, S3 IC, S3 Injectors, and HPFP. It will be installed in a week or two. Time to save up for the Vortex painting and install in the early spring.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I applied the black adhesive 'foil' to the rear spoiler yesteday evening (after the paint had a few days to _completely_ harden) and I have a tip to help:
Mix up a pint or so of soapy water (dish washing soap works very well) and wet the spoiler area to be 'stickered' beforehand.
This allows the sticker to 'slip' a little bit, if necessary (they're LONG stickers, so a little tricky to align perfectly otherwise), and if you really screw up with the sticker alignment, you should be able to pull it off it without any risk of lifting any paint... which may be a risk if it's not fully cured or adhered to the primed plastic.
Try the tow-hook cover, first, since it's small, if you haven't done it before.
The long, rectangular sticker piece which goes between the tow-hook-cover and the center vertical 'fin' of the valence has ONE corner which is slightly rounded... you have to look fairly closely to see it. -This corner goes at the MIDDLE of the valence, NOT next to the tow-hook cover.
Once each sticker is 'slipped into place and you're sure it doesn't need to be adjusted any more, use a credit card to "push" the soapy water out to the sticker edges... the thin side of a credit card is just about the perfect size.
Finally wipe up the excess soapy water and dry off with a paper towel.
It's about a five minute job doing it carefully, but if you don't use the soapy water, you probably risk pulling some paint off.
Keith


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_
I never made it to my body shop. The day before I was to visit, I gave in and purchased the AWE K04, S3 IC, S3 Injectors, and HPFP. It will be installed in a week or two. Time to save up for the Vortex painting and install in the early spring. 

Damn dude. Santa came early!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Damn dude. Santa came early!

No kidding. Start a thread and take some pics.
Also, this thread is severely lacking in pics.


----------



## jpsemaan (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Votex Body Kit Installation Thread (skotti)*

I am looking at getting the votex kit for my 2006 A3 but do not like the lower rear skirt...If I only installed the front and sides would and left the rear stock would it look silly? Do the votex skirts actually sit lower than the stock ones? if so how much lower will they be compared to the stock rear?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_I applied the black adhesive 'foil' to the rear spoiler yesteday evening (after the paint had a few days to _completely_ harden) and I have a tip to help:
Mix up a pint or so of soapy water (dish washing soap works very well) and wet the spoiler area to be 'stickered' beforehand.
This allows the sticker to 'slip' a little bit, if necessary (they're LONG stickers, so a little tricky to align perfectly otherwise), and if you really screw up with the sticker alignment, you should be able to pull it off it without any risk of lifting any paint... which may be a risk if it's not fully cured or adhered to the primed plastic.
Try the tow-hook cover, first, since it's small, if you haven't done it before.
The long, rectangular sticker piece which goes between the tow-hook-cover and the center vertical 'fin' of the valence has ONE corner which is slightly rounded... you have to look fairly closely to see it. -This corner goes at the MIDDLE of the valence, NOT next to the tow-hook cover.
Once each sticker is 'slipped into place and you're sure it doesn't need to be adjusted any more, use a credit card to "push" the soapy water out to the sticker edges... the thin side of a credit card is just about the perfect size.
Finally wipe up the excess soapy water and dry off with a paper towel.
It's about a five minute job doing it carefully, but if you don't use the soapy water, you probably risk pulling some paint off.
Keith

My paint guy gave me the same suggestion. Make sure to use only a few drops of soap (not too 'soapy'). I get mine back from paint tomorrow; awaiting an install appointment.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (skotti)*

how much did you guys pay for your paint jobs? front,side,rear,roof


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (mkim)*

I did it myself in my cousin's spray booth... Bought the materials including some leftover prepsol and thinners etc. which I left for my cousin.
Prepsol, wipes, base coat, clear coat, reducer, flex agent etc. all came to just under $200.. for "the good stuff".
So it's down to labor costs on top of that, I suppose, but if you ever get it down anywhere near $200, you're either getting a VERY good deal... or some VERY cheap paint!!!








Keith


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_how much did you guys pay for your paint jobs? front,side,rear,roof

I got mine done for $325 by a guy who does body work on Volvos and Land Rovers- a dealership body shop- he did it as a 'side job'. Came out great- waiting to install it.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (skotti)*

So I got a quote of $750 painted and professionally installed...What do you guys think of that estimate. Kinda higher then I was hoping for but I know they do excellent work


----------



## 2.0TA3 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

just got my spoiler painted and installed today, turned out real nice


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

well I did the math and It comes out to 150 bucks per piece for paint and install...not so bad I guess
Pic of the quality of work...whole front clip painted on this JTI


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_So I got a quote of $750 painted and professionally installed...What do you guys think of that estimate. Kinda higher then I was hoping for but I know they do excellent work

I don't think that is a bad price for peace of mind for quality work and one-stop shopping


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
I got mine done for $325 by a guy who does body work on Volvos and Land Rovers- a dealership body shop- he did it as a 'side job'. Came out great- waiting to install it.









For all or each? If it's for all hope your paints don't crack >_<


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_
For all or each? If it's for all hope your paints don't crack >_<

All 5 pieces. With flex additive, so no cracky








Mine was done at a shop, buy somone who does bodywork/paint for a living. He did it as an 'off the books' job. The other estimates were $800-$1000- INSANE. But- that is because they use insurance estimate standards, round everything up (hour-wise), over estimate how much paint and clear coat, etc.
If you think it's worth spending $1000 for paint on a $250 kit, have at it


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i spent 400 painting my S3, and 400 painting a $150 sline bumper


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Nobody painted the skirts with a super thick crinkly finish the way Audi has painted its undersides? Wouldn't rocks spun off from the wheels cause the standard paint/clearcoat to chip alot faster?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Nobody painted the skirts with a super thick crinkly finish the way Audi has painted its undersides? Wouldn't rocks spun off from the wheels cause the standard paint/clearcoat to chip alot faster?

u can use clearbra on just the front end like maybe 10 or so inches should be fine


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

*Votex kit Questions: Paint, Install, Exhaust tip*

Hello folks,

(a newbie here, read forum for a while - you guys are awesome - now member, 1st post)

I bought the Votex kit from Audi (not including the exhaust tip), read possibly all the posts but still have a few questions:

*1. Shop to paint and install in Richmond, BC, Canada or close*
- I don't feel comfortable installing it myself (really don't want to screw up)
- looking for a shop that has done a similar install before (so they know to use either better double-sided tape or the urethan glue or ...)
- I have one estimate $ 1,200 + tax (seems waaayy too high :-(

*2. Exhaust Tip*
- it seems like the existing / original exhaust tip is too short
- if you leave it, does it cause any damage to the rear skirt (heat, smoke ...) ?
- the tip that is part of the kit, is it longer or do they weld an extension piece in ?
- can you extend the existing / original exhaust tip ?
- my exhaust lost its chrome shine a long time ago, it's pretty hard to reach to clean as is, must be hard to clean once "hidden" inside the rear skirt ???
- what do you use to clean the chrome exhaust tip ?


Any of your expertise answers are greatly appreciated, many thanks,

Bronco


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

If your exaust tips are in good shape just have them extended. Just need to break the tack welds, repostion and reweld. The shop that installed mine rewelded and positioned them nicley so they match the angle and curve of the rear skirt.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

*Votex kit Questions: Paint, Install, Exhaust tip*

Thanks mattA3 ;-)


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I bought the OEM exhaust tip extensions in the Forum classifieds- I've seen them on ebay as well.
VERY simple install- did mine with an allen wrench. They slide over the existing tips, you set them where you want, then tighten in place.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Well the tips will just leave black marks on your kit. Additionally you could get fumes in the trunk if you sit long enough, I highly doubt this though.

As for the kit I would recommend getting it installed for sure, the rear valence is really easy, but the rest of it is annoying, not worth the possible damage to new paint.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

blkstr360 said:


> *Painting - *
> Paint Codes - http://www.cardata.com/spoiler...s.htm
> Buying paint - http://www.paintscratch.com/search.html
> Sand the entire kit with 2,000-grit sandpaper .Clean the body kit again with the wax and grease remover to remove surface debris. Spray paint on the entire body kit, being careful to spray evenly. Avoid runs in the paint by spraying with slow, even strokes. Allow the paint to dry and then apply the clear coat.
> ...


 So i'm reviving this thread a bit. I just ordered the Votex sides from ECS for my 2012 TDI. I'm going to have them installed, but I want to recommend product/procedure to the guy since I haven't used him before. Is what's stated above still accurate? 

Do people like the Werth Sealer over the 3M UltraPro? 

I'm assuming the wax mentioned above doesn't come w/the kit? 

I couldn't get the first website to work, but the paintscratch website revealed the color code for 2012 A3 Brilliant Black Clearcoat	is LY9B/A2. 

Thx all.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

asal said:


> I'm assuming the wax mentioned above doesn't come w/the kit?


 Hah! 

There IS no 'wax' -It's ambiguous, but "apply wax and grease remover" doesn't mean 'apply wax... and then apply grease remover'... -it means "apply stuff which removes wax and grease" 

In math notation, it's: 

Apply (wax and grease) remover. 

not: 

Apply (wax) and (grease remover). 

-if you get what I mean.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

VWAddict said:


> Hah!
> 
> There IS no 'wax' -It's ambiguous, but "apply wax and grease remover" doesn't mean 'apply wax... and then apply grease remover'... -it means "apply stuff which removes wax and grease"
> 
> ...


 lol. yeah i get it now. that's the most use out of my engineering degree i've gotten recently. just call me :screwy:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Heh... yeah, it IS ambiguously worded, for sure!


----------

